

Backbone and Cloudant - mlmilleratmit
https://cloudant.com/blog/backbone-and-cloudant/

======
le_isms
Very cool, considering I've used Cloudant extensively with a Node server and
backbone in the past. It's nice to see something that can talk directly with
the DB. Though, could someone explain how I would implement permissions and
security using this direct-to-Cloudant approach?

~~~
mlmilleratmit
The answer to that question definitely depends on the application. The
Cloudant data model allows for read, write, and admin roles to be assigned to
both users in the cloudant.com domain as well as generated API keys. For data
consumption (e.g. read-only), it's straightforward to map those roles onto the
application. For data creation, it of course becomes trickier. Approaches
range from generating an API key per user to generating a cloudant.com account
per user. However, you've highlighted the key question that is at the heart of
all two-tier application stacks, from 'couch apps' to meteor.js, firebase,
etc.

~~~
drsm79
In addition to what Mike has said about how you set up auth currently the
library will use basic auth with the browser dialog. There's a todo in the
code to make this a load nicer, and I'd like to get that in the next release.

------
yenoham
This is going to sound like GUSHING, uncritical praise, but I've just started
testing out cloudant (past few weeks) after previous setting up my own CouchDB
instance on AWS.

I have to say that not only is the service itself great, its fantastic to be
able to deal with REAL people when you need to know a little info...

Rather than just posting on a forum and waiting they always have people on
their IRC channel and I've found them to be really helpful over email also.

